# Tip to Encourage the Return of a Lost Kindle



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

I read a remarkable story on the AK forums started by a man who had found a Kindle at an airport and was wanting help to return it to its owner.  He had emailed Amazon with no immediate response.  The forum members told him how to hit Menu, Settings, and then Personal Info to see if the owner had typed in his contact info.  This did the trick and Kindle and owner were reunited.......

Another forum member added that he has substituted his phone number and the word REWARD for his Kindle's name....  so that when someone powers up his Kindle, they would immediately have contact info and the promise of a reward at the top of the Home screen without having to figure out the the path to go to the settings page for personal info.

I have taken his advice and replaced "Dana's Kindle" with "555-555-5555 Call for REWARD."  I do sort of miss seeing my name up there.........  but....  this does provide extra security.  I used my cell number so that I wouldn't be giving out my home number/address to strangers...  and for a faster reunion with my Kindle in the case of loss.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I did the same thing - but mine says "Emily's Pearl - xxx-xxx-xxxx" - didn't put the Reward part but might consider it if there's room.  

Modified to add I did try adding "reward if lost" - not enough room but at least you see Reward.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

What a super smart idea. I'm going to do that now. I might do that with my iPhone screen, too, now that I think about it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I have my name and cell # in the settings, and there is a business card with my work address in the cover.  I don't want to change the name of my Magic Book.  

There were some folks who actually made sleep pictures that had phone numbers incorporated so a finder didn't even have to wake it up to know who to call.


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> There were some folks who actually made sleep pictures that had phone numbers incorporated so a finder didn't even have to wake it up to know who to call.


That's a really great idea! But for now, I'm not doing any hacking on mine... haven't got bored with the current screen savers yet...


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> There were some folks who actually made sleep pictures that had phone numbers incorporated so a finder didn't even have to wake it up to know who to call.


I've done this on my Kindle. I was making a custom screen saver anyway, so I just added a little bit of text at the bottom that says "If Found call *my cell number* )

Although as paranoid as I am about my Kindle, it's hard to imaging that I would actually lose it somewhere!


----------



## NTinHolland (Jan 12, 2010)

Great to know how to do this on my new Kindle. I have a photo that I keep on my digital camera that is basically "If found, please contact me at email address." I just leave it on there whenever I download photos.


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

I changed my kindle's name to my name and phone number and I also have "If found, call Jen [phone number]" on my screensavers. So if the kindle is either awake or asleep, my info. can be seen.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

At the bottom of the settings screen you can insert a message - mine appears as my phone number and reward if found.  And my kindle name stays the same.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Pushka said:


> At the bottom of the settings screen you can insert a message - mine appears as my phone number and reward if found. And my kindle name stays the same.


I just don't trust people to be able to figure out how to go into settings to find that info. If they call Amazon they could be walked through it, but otherwise, it depends on how tech-savvy the finder is.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Yes, that's true.  I do have my name and mobile phone number on all my screensavers, so they will see that bit first anyway.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Then there's the low tech solution:  I have a business card with my contact info in the cover.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm with Ann, business cards work for me.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Then there's the low tech solution: I have a business card with my contact info in the cover.


I have that too - in case the battery dies!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

But unless any of us have lost the kindle, and had it returned, how do we know any of these ideas actually 'works' 

I have a business card inserted too, but that can be thrown away.  If the person finding the device isnt technically savvy, then they will have to put up with my name and phone number staring at them.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Well, obviously, nothing can force someone to be honest and return a Kindle.  But the easier you make it, the more likely you are to get it back.


----------



## r1chard (Oct 25, 2010)

or email [email protected] using your registered email with a document entitled "If found email me at".
The document you sent must contain your contact infos like name and phone number.

On you (lost) kindle's screen will show


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

You can also take these general ideas a step further -- and keep your Kindle's unique name. Go to the 2nd page of the Settings Menu and turn on the Password feature. Set your password hint as *REWARD * 213/555-1212*. This way, no one can even use the device because they can't get to the content without a password.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

My husband just flew back from Europe--connections being what they were it ended up being a very long trip and he was so exhausted that he inadvertantly left his kindle on the plane even though he normally guards it with his life! He keeps his business card inside the front cover of his (Oberon) case but I figured this was a lost cause and there was no way he'd ever see it again. Surprise! The airline (three cheers for United) called yesterday to say they had it and were fedexing it overnight to my husband's office. So sometimes low-tech solutions really do work.


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

Wisteria Clematis said:


> My husband just flew back from Europe--connections being what they were it ended up being a very long trip and he was so exhausted that he inadvertantly left his kindle on the plane even though he normally guards it with his life! He keeps his business card inside the front cover of his (Oberon) case but I figured this was a lost cause and there was no way he'd ever see it again. Surprise! The airline (three cheers for United) called yesterday to say they had it and were fedexing it overnight to my husband's office. So sometimes low-tech solutions really do work.


I am glad to hear that he is getting his Kindle back.


----------



## meeko350 (Aug 25, 2010)

911jason said:


> You can also take these general ideas a step further -- and keep your Kindle's unique name. Go to the 2nd page of the Settings Menu and turn on the Password feature. Set your password hint as *REWARD * 213/555-1212*. This way, no one can even use the device because they can't get to the content without a password.


If it has a password, would someone be able to see the status bar with my name & phone number on it?


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

meeko350 said:


> If it has a password, would someone be able to see the status bar with my name & phone number on it?


No, you'd have to put that info either in the password hint field which anyone can see from the password entry screen or put the info on the screen saver image itself.


----------

